# New puppy, shepherd/lab mix, craigslist rescue.



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She has been with us since 6/24. We were told that she was a shep/lab mix, what do you think. She was almost 5 mo old when we got her and she had no shots, and was being fed once a day, and had never seen a vet. No training of any kind, never on a leash, no potty training, very mouthy (physically and verbally). So here she is meet Dixie.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She has a onesy on in the last two pics because we had her spayed and she was wanting to lick the incision, it worked really well. I hate it when my pics are sideways, sorry.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I'd say she looks pretty purebred GSD to me with very little lab  What a cutie!

The onesy pics are awesome!  Poor girl


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

My what big ears you have  she is beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cute as a button.
What is her personality like?
I was just going to inquire about the onsie!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She has almost lost all of her baby teeth thank goodness because she is very mouthy. She is mischievious, smart, and is very vocal. She has made us laugh a lot and she definately has kept me mobile, it has been 3 yrs since I raised a puppy and believe me it has been rough.:crazy:


----------

